
Painting a Picture of Your Infrastructure in Minutes - T3OU-736
https://labs.spotify.com/2019/06/04/painting-a-picture-of-your-infrastructure-in-minutes/
======
T3OU-736
Visualizing the often complex relationships of various things os often
important. This seemed like a neat way

Surely, there are others.

